# pistol grips



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I finally did it this weekend. The guy that owns the gun bought the wood online someplace. I think it's a maple burl, died blue and stabilized. This was easier than I thought it would be. The hardest part is getting the holes lined up. There is a small inset at the bottom of the screw hole and the inset for the screw on top. There are also some rivets or something underneath the handle I had to do a small divet for. The factory and aftermarket grips just have a cutout where the rivets are. I like it much better with them covered. The grip looks more complete.
later, biggreen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. You did a great job. What did you use to give it the shape. File and Rasp?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Roughed out w/ mitre saw (mainly just the top and bottom cuts to length) then slowly shaped on my stationary disk sander. Held it carefully and rounded the curve on the disk also. Hand sand all the disk marks out through 100 through 320 grit then three buff/polish wheels.

later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin' job, Steve...Now you got me wanting a disc/drum sander...and I have no idea what for...LOL

Jim


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't care who you are, you never have enough tools......and clamps. You never have enough clamps.

later, biggreen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks GREAT! I love Kimbers and nice, pretty grips! I tried making some grips for my Kimber, the shape came out great but for the life of me I could not get the holes done correctly so that the screws would stay in...I finally gave up!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Biggreen, that came out sweeet!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

looks like birdseye maple - but who cares...they look great


----------

